
Checkboxes Are Never Round - cryptophreak
http://danieldelaney.github.io/checkboxes/
======
WorldMaker
That Aeon Magazine example looks like they tried to use radio boxes and
couldn't figure out the HTML to do it properly and gave up.

Now, I just made the mistake of looking at Aeon's HTML source and its fine,
but definitely some strange bugs (label for not matching input id is one
obvious thing where someone failed some basic HTML SAN checks).

------
Nadya
This is part of a larger problem where management doesn't listen to the
coders/designers about UX issues.

Aesthetics often win out over UX or keeping the code base maintainable because
management doesn't have to deal with the code and rarely use the website
themselves to see how terrible the UX is.

------
aman-pro
It actually depends on how well you do it. ionic framework uses round
checkboxes and does it really well.
[http://ionicframework.com/docs/components/#checkbox](http://ionicframework.com/docs/components/#checkbox)

